# Do you think they should add new Animal species to Animal Crossing 3DS?



## Morkie (May 15, 2011)

If so, what kinds would you like? 

I think it would be cool if they used some extinct forms of animals, like Dinosaurs or something.


----------



## Lobo (May 15, 2011)

Hmmmm...nope, can't do snakes...perhaps they could do sloths or something? :L


----------



## bloop2424 (May 15, 2011)

Yes, do they have foxes? They could also make more ghosts.
They could also have different types of dogs, besides one layout i believe


----------



## TheFarmboy (May 16, 2011)

Hopefully, it would be nice to see some other species.


----------



## Yokie (May 16, 2011)

Definitely. Bats, lizards, hedgehogs...


----------



## MasterC (May 16, 2011)

Would be fun to see Fish villagers that have fish bowls full of water over their head.


----------



## Psychonaut (May 16, 2011)

they need dynamic characteristics to set each animal apart.

for instance, lions have certain side-quests, and traditional side-quests have certain extra requirements when paired up with another animal.

use your imagination, iunno.


----------



## [Nook] (May 16, 2011)

MasterC said:


> Would be fun to see Fish villagers that have fish bowls full of water over their head.


 
It would be so fun to live with people who eat your own kind.

Also, they need more moles.
Where houses are built, they dig holes and make an underground cave where they live.


----------



## SockHead (May 16, 2011)

Maybe snakes? I don't know


----------



## rafren (May 17, 2011)

Yes.


----------



## crazyredd45 (May 17, 2011)

i kinda like the idea of having some animals but dinosaurs and extinct creatures wouldn't work


----------



## Yokie (May 17, 2011)

You know what would be awesome? A zombie animal. Yep.


----------



## Xx Jason xX (May 17, 2011)

Morkie said:


> If so, what kinds would you like?
> 
> I think it would be cool if they used some extinct forms of animals, like Dinosaurs or something.



Dinosoars dont live in a world with technology, for example shops, telescopes, aquariums etc.

-.-


----------



## [Nook] (May 17, 2011)

Xx Jason xX said:


> Dinosoars dont live in a world with technology, for example shops, telescopes, aquariums etc.
> 
> -.-


 
Animals don't live in a world where they own houses, and have human-like brains.

-.-


----------



## Psychonaut (May 18, 2011)

having dinosaurs, fish, or insects of any sort would be ****ing ******** because of the museum.

herp a derp.


----------



## Yokie (May 18, 2011)

Psychonaut said:


> having dinosaurs, fish, or insects of any sort would be ****ing ******** because of the museum.
> 
> herp a derp.



*cough* Octopus *cough*


----------



## MasterC (May 18, 2011)

Psychonaut said:


> having dinosaurs, fish, or insects of any sort would be ****ing ******** because of the museum.
> 
> herp a derp.


 A frog and octopus can be in the museum,but there are Frog and Octopus villagers also such as:Octivian and Frobert,ect.
But yeah I kinda agree with you.The Fish as villagers would look ugly,insect villagers will look creepy,and having a Dinosaur villager when they are extinct?


----------



## Psychonaut (May 18, 2011)

Yokie said:


> You know what would be awesome? A zombie animal. Yep.


 isn't there a dog-zombie?  kinda, at least

didn't know about the octopus guy, and wasn't thinking much about it.  those make SOME sense, since they're amphibious.. but kinda a derp on nintendo's half i guess.

meh.


----------



## SamXX (May 18, 2011)

Most certainly not.


----------



## Skipper82342 (May 18, 2011)

lol i think there should b; hedghpogs, snakes, lizards, giraffes, moles, fish, bugs, sharks, and chimpmunks... lol thata funny :3


----------



## Skipper82342 (May 18, 2011)

Psychonaut said:


> isn't there a dog-zombie?  kinda, at least
> 
> didn't know about the octopus guy, and wasn't thinking much about it.  those make SOME sense, since they're amphibious.. but kinda a derp on nintendo's half i guess.
> 
> meh.


 
My bro called Biskit a zombie cuz he dont have any eyes and around where they should be r all wierd marks like dried up spilled paint wich makes him look like a zombie 2 my bro


----------



## Geir (May 19, 2011)

Yokie said:


> Definitely. Bats, lizards, hedgehogs...


 
Hedgehogs = Able sisters


----------



## Jake (May 20, 2011)

Maybe, I mean It would be nice, but not adding like 10+ different types. Just maybe like 2 or 3 like with the octopus.


----------



## Yokie (May 20, 2011)

Psychonaut said:


> isn't there a dog-zombie?  kinda, at least
> 
> didn't know about the octopus guy, and wasn't thinking much about it.  those make SOME sense, since they're amphibious.. but kinda a derp on nintendo's half i guess.
> 
> meh.


 
There was a mummy dog called Lucky I think.


----------



## OmegaMan (May 20, 2011)

I always wanted a peacock neighbor, instead of Pave.


----------



## KCourtnee (May 27, 2011)

Elephants, dolphins, moose, deer, gorillas, female lions, cheetahs, lizards, turtles, beavers, otters.


----------



## KCourtnee (May 27, 2011)

Geir said:


> Hedgehogs = Able sisters


 
Obviously they mean a hedgehog neighbor.


----------



## MasterC (May 27, 2011)

KCourtnee said:


> Elephants, dolphins, moose, deer, gorillas, female lions, cheetahs, lizards, turtles, beavers, otters.


 
There are already Elephant neighbors in the game.


----------



## KCourtnee (May 27, 2011)

MasterC said:


> There are already Elephant neighbors in the game.


 Oh yeah I forgot. I hardly ever get an elephant neighbor so I always forget about the elephants


----------



## crazyredd45 (May 27, 2011)

KCourtnee said:


> Elephants, dolphins, moose, deer, gorillas, female lions, cheetahs, lizards, turtles, beavers, otters.


Elephants exist already, so do gorrilas and otters.

Dolphins wouldn't work but apart from that i like the sound of the rest


----------



## KCourtnee (May 27, 2011)

crazyredd45 said:


> Elephants exist already, so do gorrilas and otters.
> 
> Dolphins wouldn't work but apart from that i like the sound of the rest




 obviously I mean otter NEIGHBORS. There's only 1 otter character in this game, and its not a neighbor. And I thought the 'gorilla' characters were apes. They look more like apes. But whatever.

And if an octopus character can work, I don't see why a dolphin wouldn't.


----------



## Thunder (May 27, 2011)

Psychonaut said:


> they need dynamic characteristics to set each animal apart.
> 
> for instance, lions have certain side-quests, and traditional side-quests have certain extra requirements when paired up with another animal.
> 
> use your imagination, iunno.


 
Das great idea.

And they need lizard neigbors.


----------



## Bacon Boy (May 27, 2011)

Dinosaurs
Unicorns
Griffins


----------



## twinkinator (May 29, 2011)

Mythological beasts? Maybe too scary for the younger kiddies...


----------



## bloop2424 (May 30, 2011)

Here is a better question: why shouldn't they?
...
Exactly


----------



## crazyredd45 (May 30, 2011)

KCourtnee said:


> obviously I mean otter NEIGHBORS. There's only 1 otter character in this game, and its not a neighbor. And I thought the 'gorilla' characters were apes. They look more like apes. But whatever.
> 
> And if an octopus character can work, I don't see why a dolphin wouldn't.


To be honest the octupus didn't really work as you couyld have an octupus in your house. And Dolphins can't survive away from water and unless you suggesting that the houses are full of water a dolphin wouldn't work.


----------



## Niya (May 30, 2011)

It'd be cool to have a human neighbor that we don't make ourselves. And if the person's a jerk, they can move away like the animals, then another new human comes in.


----------



## the_lone_wolf (May 30, 2011)

Short simple answer it be an A+ idea to expand the scope of animals in the game


----------



## twinkinator (May 30, 2011)

Kylie said:


> It'd be cool to have a human neighbor that we don't make ourselves. And if the person's a jerk, they can move away like the animals, then another new human comes in.


Bingo, we have a winner.

Maybe the animals have to send a letter to you (the mayor) before they live in your town and you can approve or deny...


----------



## KCourtnee (May 30, 2011)

crazyredd45 said:


> To be honest the octupus didn't really work as you couyld have an octupus in your house. And Dolphins can't survive away from water and unless you suggesting that the houses are full of water a dolphin wouldn't work.


 
Well 1. This game isn't realistic and sure as hell doesn't have to be.
2. Octopuses obviously worked because we had them in WW and CF riight?? It doesn't have to be just like real life. That would be boring.


----------



## SockHead (May 30, 2011)

Vultures
Turtles
Lizards
Pelicans


----------



## Zebra (Jun 6, 2011)

I'd really love to see a whale, bahaha xD


----------



## QuickKidQuips (Jun 6, 2011)

I didn't really think there was a lot more to think about... XP


----------



## Lyla (Jun 16, 2011)

I think poodles would be cute :3 Like Harriet but smaller?


----------



## Susy (Jun 16, 2011)

Unicorrrrnnnnn


----------



## dusttball (Jun 16, 2011)

I honestly don't think we'd need new neighbor species *IF* we could see shopkeepers outside of the store after closing. And festival folk could move into your town and act as normal neighbors and direct their festivals as usual.


----------



## crazyredd45 (Jun 17, 2011)

dusttball said:


> I honestly don't think we'd need new neighbor species *IF* we could see shopkeepers outside of the store after closing. And festival folk could move into your town and act as normal neighbors and direct their festivals as usual.


 I would like to see tom nook at brewsters cafe drinking coffee


----------



## Ms. Foreigner (Jun 21, 2011)

I know there are those two owls at the musuem but I think there should be more owls.
Like actually as your neighbors.
If they could it'd be cool to see them add fish x)


----------



## crazyredd45 (Jun 21, 2011)

Ms. Foreigner said:


> I know there are those two owls at the musuem but I think there should be more owls.
> Like actually as your neighbors.
> If they could it'd be cool to see them add fish x)


 Fish wouldn't work as you can catch fish and it wouldn't be right catching them


----------



## Jrrj15 (Jun 21, 2011)

I would like to see some Amphibians other then frogs... Just can't think of any...... Commodo... Dragon... :O


----------



## dusttball (Jun 21, 2011)

Jrrj15 said:


> I would like to see some Amphibians other then frogs... Just can't think of any...... Commodo... Dragon... :O


 
komodo dragons are reptiles. FYI.

I wouldn't care if we don't get any new animal species if the ones we had would care about their house for once and upgrade the dang thing.


----------



## Envy (Jun 23, 2011)

I want different breeds of dogs. Specifically bulldogs. Booker makes me want a bulldog villager or two.

I mean they do so little to differentiate villagers from each other to begin with. They could at least do more than give them different patterns and eyes.

Part of my dream AC would have each animal be different in personality and appearance, but I know that would be far too much work. _At least_ give us different appearances/breeds within the same species, though. That shouldn't be too hard to do.


----------



## dusttball (Jun 24, 2011)

Envy said:


> I want different breeds of dogs. Specifically bulldogs. Booker makes me want a bulldog villager or two.
> 
> I mean they do so little to differentiate villagers from each other to begin with. They could at least do more than give them different patterns and eyes.
> 
> Part of my dream AC would have each animal be different in personality and appearance, but I know that would be far too much work. _At least_ give us different appearances/breeds within the same species, though. That shouldn't be too hard to do.


 
I think there's an extremely small hint of information that may suggest a little differentiating between characters.. Height differences?


----------



## Wish (Jun 24, 2011)

Ok um.
I think it would be cool if they kept all the species, but they all got a random pattern at the start? Kind of like nintendogs. Same species and color but different patterns. c:


----------



## Skylar (Jun 26, 2011)

It always creeped me out a little that I was able to catch a frog and an octopus... and they were also my neighbors.
How about a starfish? (like Patrick!)
Platypuses, seals/sea lions, and llamas/alpacas. All the way.
If Tortimer is no longer a character, since I'mma be the mayor, there should be turtle villagers! Ones that look like Koopas would be awesome.


----------



## dusttball (Jun 26, 2011)

Skylar said:


> It always creeped me out a little that I was able to catch a frog and an octopus... and they were also my neighbors.
> How about a starfish? (like Patrick!)
> Platypuses, seals/sea lions, and llamas/alpacas. All the way.
> If Tortimer is no longer a character, since I'mma be the mayor, there should be turtle villagers! Ones that look like Koopas would be awesome.



LLAMAS! and ALPACAS! YES! They would have to stand like Gracie Grace, though. I always thought she looked a little awkward, dunno why.


----------



## Solar (Jun 26, 2011)

I personally would love to have a skunk neighbor because skunks are already so cute in real life, imagine how nintendo can make them cuter!!!!


----------



## dusttball (Jun 27, 2011)

Benmjy said:


> I personally would love to have a skunk neighbor because skunks are already so cute in real life, imagine how nintendo can make them cuter!!!!


 

Like Kicks but without the hat.


----------



## Solar (Jun 27, 2011)

dusttball said:


> Like Kicks but without the hat.



Exactly!


----------



## ACCLOVERM13 (Jul 4, 2011)

*HEDGEHOGS!!!!! AWWWW ><*


----------



## Equestrian (Jul 6, 2011)

KCourtnee said:


> Elephants, dolphins, moose, deer, gorillas, female lions, cheetahs, lizards, turtles, beavers, otters.


 
Elepahnts: Exist in game
Dolphins: YESHHHHH
Moose: I think there is one
Deer: BAMBII
Gorillas: Exist
Lion females: You mean tigers? lol
Cheetah: YESHHH
The rest im so so one but turrtles yesss


----------



## Equestrian (Jul 6, 2011)

OmegaMan said:


> I always wanted a peacock neighbor, instead of Pave.


 
Their is queenie


----------



## Equestrian (Jul 6, 2011)

They should have a hippogryff. I mean isnt phyllis scarier than that??


----------



## Equestrian (Jul 6, 2011)

Benmjy said:


> I personally would love to have a skunk neighbor because skunks are already so cute in real life, imagine how nintendo can make them cuter!!!!


 
And there should be a cranky ones that gets agrivated very easily so they have to skunk you lolz


----------



## Equestrian (Jul 6, 2011)

ACCLOVERM13 said:


> *HEDGEHOGS!!!!! AWWWW ><*


 
I LOVE YOUR PIC!!! where did you get that i saw someone els with a pic like that?


----------



## JabuJabule (Jul 6, 2011)

Equestrian said:


> I LOVE YOUR PIC!!! where did you get that i saw someone els with a pic like that?


 
It's a default avatar


----------



## TOMO NOOKS (Feb 3, 2012)

animals that cross roads.............. chickens


----------



## Kaiaa (Feb 3, 2012)

If a topic hasn't been posted in for a few months or years, please don't post in it. It really annoys people.





Of course, if its a change of one month and someone hasn't posted in a week, feel free to post. Feel free to post whenever in sticky threads as well! Use your best judgement!


----------



## XenoVII (Feb 22, 2012)

DEFINITELY!!!!!!!!! Something like: hedgehogs, foxes, turtles, racoons, bats, otters, lizards, deer, dolphins, cheetahs, and a few others. Oh crud I forgot how to use the Internet....


----------



## Static (Feb 22, 2012)

Yeah, they should have a fish with a fish bowl on it's head filled with water and he can swim with you in the beach during summer XD


----------



## MDofDarkheart (Feb 22, 2012)

@Static: That would be funny to see.
^_^ I can just see it.
Though I don't think they'd do that.
Considering you catch fish in the game having one as a Village would be abit Creepy.
Than again they had an Octopus speices in the game series already.


----------



## strucked (Feb 23, 2012)

I would very much like to see a panda, never saw that in the game before and they're also my favorite hahas.


----------



## Yokie (Feb 23, 2012)

strucked said:


> I would very much like to see a panda, never saw that in the game before and they're also my favorite hahas.



They previous games already have a panda. Chester is his name I think.


----------



## Muffin (Feb 23, 2012)

Yokie said:


> They previous games already have a panda. Chester is his name I think.



Chow looks kinda like a Panda :3


----------



## MDofDarkheart (Feb 23, 2012)

Pinky, Chow, and Chester are bear speices.
Chow is the closest to being a panda that I've seen in game.


----------



## RisingSun (Feb 23, 2012)

Chester is definitely a panda...I have him in my town right now.


----------



## MDofDarkheart (Feb 23, 2012)

@RisingSun: Thanks for telling us.

@strucked: So you see there are Pandas in the game.
They are counted among the Bears.


----------



## ACCFSuperstar (Feb 23, 2012)

Yes animal crossing needs all kinds of new species like dragons,snakes,dinosaurs,bats and DEER AND LEMURS


----------



## Ehingen Guy (Feb 23, 2012)

DavidOfTAK said:


> Yes animal crossing needs all kinds of new species like dragons,snakes,dinosaurs,bats and DEER AND LEMURS



I don't see how dinosaurs, dragons and snakes would ever make it in the series. Animal Crossing always had real and present day animal species.  Snakes don't have any limbs, so they can't open doors or carry tools.


----------



## strucked (Feb 23, 2012)

MDofDarkheart said:


> @RisingSun: Thanks for telling us.
> 
> @strucked: So you see there are Pandas in the game.
> They are counted among the Bears.



Ohs I never really seen a panda before in the game LOL...

maybe I'm just not looking hard enough .


----------



## MDofDarkheart (Feb 23, 2012)

Dragons are mythical beasts - Won't happen in AC.
Snakes - No limbs, Won't happen in AC.
Bats - Possibility
Dinosaurs - Fossils in game, Villager will not happen in AC.
Deers - Jingle (reindeer!)
Lemurs - What all types? It's a possibility.


----------



## ACCFSuperstar (Feb 23, 2012)

MDofDarkheart said:


> Snakes - No limbs, Won't happen in AC.


 Well they have the gyroid at the auction place and it has no limbs and its in animal crossing
so I am going to stay hopeful


----------



## Kip (Feb 24, 2012)

I don't want snakes in AC!!!! it would be funny to see dragons though :>


----------



## Ehingen Guy (Feb 24, 2012)

DavidOfTAK said:


> Well they have the gyroid at the auction place and it has no limbs and its in animal crossing
> so I am going to stay hopeful



The gyroid in CF and PG was more of an assistant thingy than a real villager. And it has arms.


----------



## bl00bl3 (Feb 25, 2012)

How scary would it be if there was a human there...


----------



## Kip (Feb 25, 2012)

There is a theory that Chrissy is a human, along with Francine. That would be weird...


----------



## Jake (Feb 25, 2012)

Kip said:


> There is a theory that Chrissy is a human, along with Francine. That would be weird...


where'd you read this?


----------



## AC-Fun (Feb 26, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> where'd you read this?



Probably here, http://animalcrossing.wikia.com/wiki/Chrissy


----------



## Kip (Feb 26, 2012)

Yup!


----------



## RoosterInURbutt (Feb 28, 2012)

MDofDarkheart said:


> Dragons are mythical beasts - Won't happen in AC.
> Snakes - No limbs, Won't happen in AC.
> Bats - Possibility
> Dinosaurs - Fossils in game, Villager will not happen in AC.
> ...



Kapp'n is a mythical creature, he is a kappa!
They kidnap children, drown people and animals and rape women.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Feb 28, 2012)

RoosterInURbutt said:


> Kapp'n is a mythical creature, he is a kappa!
> They kidnap children, drown people and animals and rape women.



I was going to quote this mentioning almost the same exact thing.
Also going to note that there are two octopus villagers, while you can still catch octopus in the ocean. That being said, anything is possible. Dragons would be interesting, but I'd be happy with any lizard villagers.

Don't be so quick to judge on possibilities. AC doesn't have a set defined world saying what can or can't live or exist there.


----------



## Kip (Feb 28, 2012)

Prof Gallows said:


> I was going to quote this mentioning almost the same exact thing.
> Also going to note that there are two octopus villagers, while you can still catch octopus in the ocean. That being said, anything is possible. Dragons would be interesting, but I'd be happy with any lizard villagers.
> 
> Don't be so quick to judge on possibilities. AC doesn't have a set defined world saying what can or can't live or exist there.



How 'bout pokemon?! Maybe they could have walking Sea Bass! no? Ahh I'm joking.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Feb 29, 2012)

Kip said:


> How 'bout pokemon?! Maybe they could have walking Sea Bass! no? Ahh I'm joking.



I'd refuse to buy it if it had pokemon. XD

but it could use some more diversity, tons of animals to choose from.


----------



## Kip (Feb 29, 2012)

Prof Gallows said:


> I'd refuse to buy it if it had pokemon. XD
> 
> but it could use some more diversity, tons of animals to choose from.



Haha. I love how many animals there are, just the amount they have now makes the game fun but if they were to add many more I'd be mind blown. I would like to see an ostrich villager, that'd be funny.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Feb 29, 2012)

Kip said:


> Haha. I love how many animals there are, just the amount they have now makes the game fun but if they were to add many more I'd be mind blown. I would like to see an ostrich villager, that'd be funny.



There are though! They're not very common, like the octopus, but they are in fact in the game.
I could link you to the AC wiki, but I'm extremely lazy. I had a robot ostrich in my town once.


----------



## Kip (Feb 29, 2012)

Prof Gallows said:


> There are though! They're not very common, like the octopus, but they are in fact in the game.
> I could link you to the AC wiki, but I'm extremely lazy. I had a robot ostrich in my town once.



I just looked and your right! I've always thought that they were turkeys for some odd reason!.


----------



## Jake (Feb 29, 2012)

Prof Gallows said:


> I'd refuse to buy it if it had pokemon. XD
> 
> but it could use some more diversity, tons of animals to choose from.




This, if they add any other variations of Nintendo games (other than outfits, furniture, NES games [if they even have them]) but if there's like pokemon villagers or you catch Pokemon or anything. Then I'd refuse to buy it.

Even if someone bought it for me, I'd chuck it at their face


----------



## RoosterInURbutt (Feb 29, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> This, if they add any other variations of Nintendo games (other than outfits, furniture, NES games [if they even have them]) but if there's like pokemon villagers or you catch Pokemon or anything. Then I'd refuse to buy it.
> 
> Even if someone bought it for me, I'd chuck it at their face



You would totally buy it and then complane about it the hole time


----------



## Kaiaa (Feb 29, 2012)

Prof Gallows said:


> There are though! They're not very common, like the octopus, but they are in fact in the game.
> I could link you to the AC wiki, but I'm extremely lazy. I had a robot ostrich in my town once.



I used to have 2 ostriches in my town lol they were sweet


----------



## Prof Gallows (Feb 29, 2012)

Kaiaa said:


> I used to have 2 ostriches in my town lol they were sweet



That's really lucky. I've only ever had one in my town at once.


----------



## Kip (Feb 29, 2012)

I've only had one...


----------



## strucked (Mar 16, 2012)

I want to see dolphins, whales and sharks. I know they can't be land villagers but it would be cool if their houses were in the ocean so when you want to visit them you have to dive down to get to their houses (maybe that's what they made diving for?). But then that wouldn't make sense because you would need a oxygen tank O_O"


----------



## Kip (Mar 17, 2012)

I've been thinking about that! but they have octopuses as land villagers so who knows, it could happen!


----------

